# Bilder werden nicht angezeigt



## contecarli (12. November 2006)

Hallo,

Ich hoffe ich bin in diesem Forum richtig. Ich habe ein Problem mit einigen meiner Programme.
Meine Programme laufen auf dem XAMPP Webserver und bei einigen meiner Programme werden Bilder oder Musikdateien von meiner lokalen Festplatte (Eigene Dateien) aufgerufen. Bis jetzt hat das auch alles sehr gut funktioniert, aber seit ich WinXP Sp2 und den IE7 installiert habe, werden die Bilder und Musik nicht mehr angezeigt. Wenn ich mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Symbol klicke, welches statt dem Bild zu sehen ist steht dort nur "Not Available".

Ich nehme an es geht darum, dass der Internet Explorer (bzw. Firefox, bei dem ich das selbe Problem habe) den localhost Webserver nicht auf die Dateien auserhalb des localhosts zugreifen lässt.

Sollte es das sein, gibt es eine Einstellung, die den Zugriff auf die Dateien erlaubt? Oder weiß jemand woran das Problem sonst liegen kann?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Schönen Gruß, contecarli


----------



## contecarli (14. November 2006)

ch habe jetzt ein paar Tests durchgeführt. An WinXP SP2 liegt es nicht, da es auf einem anderen Computer mit SP2 funktioniert. Also müsste es am Internet Explorer 7 und seinen "Sicherheitseinstellungen" liegen. Egal welche Datei ich außerhalb des localhosts (Eigene Dateien, Ordner auf C oder einer anderen Festplatte) aufrufen will wird kein Bild und keine Musik angezigt/abgespielt. Wenn ich im Quelltext nachsehe ist der Pfad zum Bild auch vollständig und richtig enthalten, nur angezeigt wird er nicht.

Welche Einstellung muss ich ändern, um die Bilder trotzdem anzeigen zu können?


----------

